# MM2K Bench Routine



## cmason2004 (Sep 17, 2004)

It's getting to be that time when I need to change up my routine a little bit.   I'm really looking to hit my chest good, as it isn't where I'd like it to be.  Definitely not my strong area.  

What feedback do you all have on the mm2k routine?  I saw that LAM said he was on it in a different thread.... I'm just looking to see how it has worked out for others, and if anyone has any suggestions or recommendations. thanks


----------



## cmason2004 (Sep 18, 2004)

Lam?


----------



## LAM (Sep 19, 2004)

I like it, as it's simple and easy to follow with decent results in strength.  IMO...if you are a good bencher there are many ways you can go....


----------



## Major_Phase (Sep 19, 2004)

*MM2k*

This is my second time on the mm2k workout. It's relatively one of the best bench workouts i've done. You could try the whole 7 week routine that is listed or just do the bench. In that routine, you only train legs once a week. I usually train them once a week anyways. I always found better results going with theirs.


----------



## cmason2004 (Sep 19, 2004)

> if you are a good bencher there are many ways you can go....



I can't really bench much more than my body weight, and I'm not nearly satisfied with that.  I dont think my normal bench routine is really cutting it anymore, and I think it's time to change anyways, I've been at the same one for quite a while.


Other than the bench, the routine is pretty similar to my old one, except that it's in 3 days instead of 4.  Have you guys been pleased with the split that is provided?  For some reason I've just always had the impression that 3 days in the gym either (a) you're not spending enough time inthe gym for the week or (b) you're spending too long in the gym on any given day.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 19, 2004)

Form is the very first thing that needs to be covered with benching.


----------



## cmason2004 (Sep 19, 2004)

I think I've got my form covered... I'm just tired of my old routine and looking to switch to mm2k..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't know if the MM2K program has been modified since I first used it, but for me, it lead to overtraining rapidly.  I have tried it two different times with the same result.  Keep in mind I'm a average bencher, my best 310 lbs @ 205 lbs BW.  LAM is a monster and a gifted bencher , what works for him and other good benchers may not work for us.

I've tried many bench routines, and what worked best FOR ME, was this.  Rotating bench workouts of 10-12, 4-6, 6-8, 8-10, 5 x 5, and doing this twice a week... mixing up the order to keep your CNS guessing.  After a couple months of that, switch to a Westside style routine for 3 weeks which concentrates heavily on sets of 3 and singles, then finally going for a one rep max.


----------



## LAM (Sep 19, 2004)

I never benched 2x a week when following any bench routine.  I probably would have if I was using anabolics back then but I was training natural.  I was also scared of overtraining my shoulders, so I stuck with 1x a week...


----------



## cmason2004 (Sep 21, 2004)

> I never benched 2x a week when following any bench routine. I probably would have if I was using anabolics back then but I was training natural. I was also scared of overtraining my shoulders, so I stuck with 1x a week...



Do you mean other than the mm2k, or are you only doing 1 day a week of chest on this routine? Isn't it chest mon/fri?


----------



## PeterGunz (Sep 21, 2004)

is there a link to this mm2k workout?
no clue what it is


----------



## cmason2004 (Sep 21, 2004)

http://users.rcn.com/dl.interport//bench.html


----------



## LAM (Sep 21, 2004)

cmason2004 said:
			
		

> Do you mean other than the mm2k, or are you only doing 1 day a week of chest on this routine? Isn't it chest mon/fri?



I've never benched more than once a week using any bench routine...But I also never just did bench for my chest.  I always performed several other exercises for chest along with benching.

I am a firm believer in that the stronger that you become the more rest that you need between training sessions...


----------

